# Ashland KY Craigslist: Big Cabinet Humidor $250



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Saw this on Craigslist from Ashland, KY, and had to pass it on to you folks here. Looks like a steal for $250. Wish I had the space and cash myself...
Anyone in the tri-state area jump on this!

Cigar Cabinet


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

That's really cool, makes me wish I'd winter in KY!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> That's really cool, makes me wish I'd winter in KY!


No, Kidding. Pretty Sweet! This would look awesome in my living room:smoke:


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Trex said:


> No, Kidding. Pretty Sweet! This would look awesome in my living room:smoke:


wow! Not too far from me, either. I don't have a great place for it just yet. How hard would it be to store?


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

That looks awesome! Anyone who pick's that up is getting one hell of a deal.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It would take me about 2 seconds to decide if it were in my town.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Hokie said:


> wow! Not too far from me, either. I don't have a great place for it just yet. How hard would it be to store?


Who cares, at that price go buy it!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have the cash! CRUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn for 250 that is nice


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

I e-mailed the seller last night - but haven't heard anything yet. I think I can work it out if they would get back with me.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hokie said:


> I e-mailed the seller last night - but haven't heard anything yet. I think I can work it out if they would get back with me.


Let us know what happens. I don't know how far Ashland Kentucky is from Columbus Ohio, but I would leave right now to get it. That is a steal.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Hokie-

I did talk with the seller and I have it reserved. If you want it, let me know and it's yours first. If not, let me know and I will take it.

PM me if you want.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Whoever get this thing, be sure to share some pics so I (and the puff community) can live vicariously through you! This humi looks awesome!


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

PM sent - the seller never did get back with me. Oh well...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I also had sent an e-mail and never heard back


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Whoever gets it is getting a sweet deal. The thing looks pretty good from the picture.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I backed off because I think that it is too big. If I can talk the better half into it, I might go for it. I did talk with the seller and he said that the only thing it didn't show was that the windows are plexiglas (sp). I would assume that if they were smoky, you could replace them with glass. 

I did ask him to forward better pictures, but that hasn't happened yet. Doesn't seem like he is too much of a hurry to unload it. I guess that I wouldn't be either.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

He must not be if he's not returning emails, I sent mine over a week ago and no reply


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

He's probably rethinking his price after all the responses he received.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Well - hopefully someone will hear something one way or the other.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone ever hear anything? If not, I'd like to try to get back in touch with the seller.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have not heard a thing. I asked him to send me better pictures of the unit. Never recieved a thing.

Good luck.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

this is really weird. You know, he re-posted the sale at Craigslist last week again, same price and everything. Strange he doesn't respond to potential buyers. ???


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

I e-mailed him again today. I told him I would/could show up tomorrow night or anytime Friday with cash and a truck.

I hope to hear from him.


----------

